# Changing sponge filter insert in AC20



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

I have 1 year old AC20 in the established 10Gl aquarium and need to change sponge filter insert there as my water flow is not so good anymore. I can not longer clean it as so dirty the only way to replace it. I use to clean it every month in aquarium water (the one I change) to save the useful bacteria but now it can no longer be cleaned and to keep the water flow normal I have to clean it every 3 days.. So what is the best way to change it to save maximum bacteria ?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I wouldnt worry about it you probaly have enough bacteria in the gravel plants decorations whatever is in your tank. If it was me I would just pop it in it wont take long for bacteria to get in the filter. I change my filter floss this way all the time.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're worried about the bacteria, you could always run two sponges (old + new) for a week or so to get the new one seeded, then remove the old one. This should help maintain the filter through the transition period without risking much.

If you have zeolites/carbon/other filter pads in there (if I recall correctly, ACs take up to 3 media inserts), just take one out for the week.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you can't get it clean you aren't spending enough time on it. You also are letting it go too long between cleanings. I have yet to see an AC insert that can't be cleaned, and I have some over 10 years old. As well, you can run two inserts in that filter and improve mechanical and biological filtration.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

BillD said:


> If you can't get it clean you aren't spending enough time on it. You also are letting it go too long between cleanings. I have yet to see an AC insert that can't be cleaned, and I have some over 10 years old. As well, you can run two inserts in that filter and improve mechanical and biological filtration.


Are they those sponges that have a very large matrix? If you can't get all the gunk out by squeezing, try just smacking it agaist the side of a bucket/sink to get the gunk in the middle out.

On the Eheims, that's how I clean out the coarse sponge - just squeezing it takes too long and I usually find it insufficient.

But like Bill said, those sponges should last forever....


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Are they those sponges that have a very large matrix? If you can't get all the gunk out by squeezing, try just smacking it agaist the side of a bucket/sink to get the gunk in the middle out.
> 
> On the Eheims, that's how I clean out the coarse sponge - just squeezing it takes too long and I usually find it insufficient.
> 
> But like Bill said, those sponges should last forever....


Yes it is. The question is how often to clean it ? I usually clean every 6 weeks (when I change my carbon). But looks like I have to do it mo often. Any advices. When I clean it I also clean it in the aquarium water that I just removed from tank during water change. So I better squeeze / smash it against the wall or sink wall to get all stuff out ?


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> If you're worried about the bacteria, you could always run two sponges (old + new) for a week or so to get the new one seeded, then remove the old one. This should help maintain the filter through the transition period without risking much.
> 
> If you have zeolites/carbon/other filter pads in there (if I recall correctly, ACs take up to 3 media inserts), just take one out for the week.


This is exactly what I'm planning to do. Just checking if I"m on the right tack


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ppaskova said:


> So I better squeeze / smash it against the wall or sink wall to get all stuff out ?


Yup - I find squeezing it only gets the crud out of the outer part of the sponge. By smacking it on something, you bring the stuff stuck in the middle to the outside, where it can be washed away easier. Also helps with any larger particles trapped inside the sponge.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you clean it more often such as weekly or bi weekly, it won't clog up and be much easier to clean. Save your money and ditch the carbon. It isn't needed.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> If you're worried about the bacteria, you could always run two sponges (old + new) for a week or so to get the new one seeded, then remove the old one. This should help maintain the filter through the transition period without risking much.
> 
> If you have zeolites/carbon/other filter pads in there (if I recall correctly, ACs take up to 3 media inserts), just take one out for the week.


I was just checking last night. Space for 2 x sponges and 1 biomedia on top or 3 sponges if you squish it in.

I echo the comment about your gravel and plants have a good chunk of good bacteria there to help out if you give the sponge a good squeeze and rub in a container with the tank water to clean it out. Those sponges last almost forever. I've heard reports of 10yrs by some members here. Unless you've got some aquapet that eats sponges reuse what you have to save the money.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I was just checking last night. Space for 2 x sponges and 1 biomedia on top or 3 sponges if you squish it in.
> 
> I echo the comment about your gravel and plants have a good chunk of good bacteria there to help out if you give the sponge a good squeeze and rub in a container with the tank water to clean it out. Those sponges last almost forever. I've heard reports of 10yrs by some members here. Unless you've got some aquapet that eats sponges reuse what you have to save the money.


Well as per peoples advice on this forum I:
1. Cleaned the original sponge by hitting it against sink wall. It is very clean now. 
2. Installed two sponges in my filter (old and new) to transfer the bacteria.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Just use the sponges. Dont spend money on carbon unless you need to remove meds from the water.


----------

